# Backyard Snowboarding



## mrrode (Dec 1, 2014)

Here is my video of my backyard park, pretty late to the game didn't have time to finish it at first. All comments and suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BUr_Bg7u_A


----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

sick set up!!! if i lived close, i'd be there every day..lol. keep practicing there and you'll get really good fast


----------



## jibkking (Jan 25, 2015)

yeah man you got a pretty sweet park i like it post more vids ill be looking for them. i also got a backyard set up. i don't have a big yard had to make a wood drop in but I'm working with what i got check you youtube video outhttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnD-QlZ3WKg I'm trying to do a weelky video


----------



## Snowster (Nov 26, 2013)

For being stuck in ohio, that looks pretty nice.


----------

